# How do you set the heater for the right temp?



## Alisha

I have 2 different heaters and I don't know how to change the temp on either of them...one of them is already set on the right temp...(Is 80 degrees the right temp for an adult guppy and her fry? ) and the other one if wayyy to high! I have it and it just keeps getting hotter so it is usually 90 degrees in my betta's tank...can someone help me???


----------



## fishfreaks

do you know what type of heaters? usually there is a little nob, or a dial type thing that you turn.


----------



## Yankee boy

the higher the temp for a guppy the lower the life span. guppies should be kept around low 70's but when pregnant you can put it up to 80 to speed birth up, you can also use that temp for the fry because it makes them grow faster.

what kind of heater do you BTW?


----------



## thecatdidit

I find the temp listed on some heaters to be suspect. The 25 gallon tank in my living room has a Hagen A-705 Thermal Compact 100 watt submersable. It's a very easy to hide unit. The dial just says warmer and cooler. I have it on the side. The dial is just below the surface. This allows me to draw off 3 gallons without exposing the glass part, so I don't unplug it when I vacuum. It took about a days of trial and error getting it set right before I added fish to the tank last March. I keep my house cool, about 64 except in the summer, I let it get warm, about 75-78. The tank was set to 75 so it rarely comes on right now.
In my basement, where it is more like 70 and much less the rest of the year, I'm breeding some moons and swordtails, plus just added black mollies and a a few guppies as I have a source to sell the fish to. I have some Hagen Radient A-731 Mini Compact and A-733 Compact heaters. Also a single Penn-Plax Therma Flo PC all are 50 watts. All hang over the side. They all work much better than I expected. I keep my live bearers a little cooler, about 72, for economy. If a few degrees warmer will make them grow faster, I may be heading to 75.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Step one-- put the heater into the tank, but DON'T plug it in yet.
Step two- let it sit a half hour to allow the thermostat to calibrate to the current water temperature.
Step three- Check the temp of the water.
Step four- decide if the the desired temp is warmer or cooler than the current one.
Step five- Plug in the heter, and check to see if the little light in the heater is glowing. If it is, then the heater is heating. Turn the knob counterclockwise to turn it off and allow the temp to drop. If the light is off, turn clockwise to activate the heater in order to raise the temp, if a higher temp is desired.
Step six- fiddle around with the stupid knob a few days until it's finally set how you want it.


----------



## fishfreaks

i have had bad experience with penn plax heaters failing on me. either they cooked or froze the fish. If you do as theoldsalt suggested your heaters will have a much longer lifespan and you will lessen your chances of something bad happening.


----------



## euRasian32

to add to oldSalts walkthrough, for future precautions:

7. don't touch it! some heaters are touchy like the pennplax that was mentioned, and if you have one of these check temp everyday!
8. check temp regularly
9. if the water level is to drop significantly, i:e; big water change, etc., turn off heater
10a. if heater is off for less than 1 hour and it hasn't been removed, go to step 3
10b. if heater is off for more than 1 hour or it has been removed, go to step 1


----------



## TheOldSalt

One last thing:
Never do a water change in the tank without first unplugging the heater and letting it cool off before removing any water. That keeps the thing from shattering when you add ater again.


----------

